# SA- RECOMMENDATIONS FOR A FEW DAYS AWAY ON YORKES



## dmb (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking to get away for a few days away with the family. Looking to go to yorkes just wondered if anyone had any recommendations on any spots that way where I can not only take the yak out but where me, mrs and little one can have fun on the beach pref a sheltered bay,

thanks in advance


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Marion Bay is real nice since it's right next to Innes national park. Pondalowie is close by and well protected. Looks like KI down there.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Depends on where on Yorkes you plan to go. Wallaroo north beach is a perfect kids beach and the north beach caravan park is good too. Sultana point just south of Edithburgh is a brilliant kids beach. Yak fishing is a hit or miss anywhere. The next few days the weather will be against you but Whiting, Snook, tommies and squid are all possibilities. I would post a more precise location.


----------



## dmb (Dec 11, 2013)

thanks for the replies I think wallaroo maybe the go cheers


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

suehobieadventure said:


> Depends on where on Yorkes you plan to go. Wallaroo north beach is a perfect kids beach and the north beach caravan park is good too. Sultana point just south of Edithburgh is a brilliant kids beach. Yak fishing is a hit or miss anywhere. The next few days the weather will be against you but Whiting, Snook, tommies and squid are all possibilities. I would post a more precise location.


 hi pal I live at Yorketown went fishin at coobowie last sat and got 50cm flatty I am trying to start a kayak fishing club so we all can meet and plan some fishin trips on the yorkes


----------

